# Anyone want a rooster, or where to advertise (concerned about co



## Tinkerbee (26 February 2017)

Hi everyone, long time no post!

A couple of weeks ago a rooster turned up at our gate (he's the third since we've lived here, not sure if someone's dumping them?!)

Anyway, I already have a rooster and none of our neighbours want him so I need to find a new home for him as keeping him separate from our existing rooster is proving difficult!

Im not sure where to advertise as it's a breed (I think) often used for cock fighting and any I see advertised online seem a bit suspect. 

I'll attempt to post a photo later but he's a lovely lad, very friendly and I want him to find a good home. I'm based in Derbyshire, he's free to a good home. He's been in quarantine due to the bird flu restrictions but happy to rehome him now they're coming to an end.


----------



## Rowreach (26 February 2017)

I don't want a rooster thank you and anyway I'm too far away from you, but how lovely to see you back again   Are you staying??


----------



## Tinkerbee (26 February 2017)

Rowreach said:



			I don't want a rooster thank you and anyway I'm too far away from you, but how lovely to see you back again   Are you staying??
		
Click to expand...


*waves* Hello again! I've just been having a nose around and it's all changed so much! I'd like to say yes but I can barely keep up with my offline life never mind online!


----------



## Rowreach (26 February 2017)

Hmm it's not quite as fast paced as it used to be, but still quite fun.  And quite a few chicken related threads


----------

